# Screensavers for the Golden Gerbera Skin



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My daughter, Marcy bought the Golden Gerbera skin for her Kindle and asked me to make her some screensavers. I thought I'd share with others that may have the same skin.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

These are so beautiful it makes me wish I had the gerbera skin.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

The gerbera skin is on my short list for next time...I'm saving your pictures they are beautiful.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Have to fess up Kathy, I have been waiting on these!  I knew they were coming when you mentioned your daughter was looking at the Golden Gerbera skin. How lucky can a girl get... I ordered Dragonfly Pond and now Tree of Life and I get your beautiful screen savers each time.  Thank you!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice Kathy!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Whoa!  These are very nice... thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Have to fess up Kathy, I have been waiting on these! I knew they were coming when you mentioned your daughter was looking at the Golden Gerbera skin. How lucky can a girl get... I ordered Dragonfly Pond and now Tree of Life and I get your beautiful screen savers each time. Thank you!!


I know, I mention Marcy a lot. We are both enjoying are Kindles so much together that it is hard not to mention her. We have always been close and now that we live so far apart sharing the Kindle has been so much fun. She lurks here all the time and loves all of the information. Haven't been able to get her to post yet. She is getting the Tree of Life and is wanting screensavers for that, so they will be coming soon.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Kathy, you are killing me here! All of your screensavers are absolutely gorgeous. I have a whole collection of them now--lilies, dragonflies, etc. And just when I thought I was all set now you're forcing me to get out that darn USB cable one more time!!! All of these really go well with almost any of the 'woodsy' Oberon covers, and any of the flower-type skins. Thank you so, so much for sharing them with all of us.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Kathy, you are killing me here! All of your screensavers are absolutely gorgeous. I have a whole collection of them now--lilies, dragonflies, etc. And just when I thought I was all set now you're forcing me to get out that darn USB cable one more time!!! All of these really go well with almost any of the 'woodsy' Oberon covers, and any of the flower-type skins. Thank you so, so much for sharing them with all of us.


Love sharing and I love making them. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Bumping for MagicalWingLT


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I got to agree with everyone... Those screensavers are good! Oh where's the dragonfly screensaver? hehe


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

There in this thread. I just bumped for you.

Screensavers for the Lily DecalGirl skin


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love that skin.  That is one I have never seen before.  And your screensavers are awesome.
deb


----------



## kory (May 29, 2009)

My Kindle will love these screen savers. It will be a perfect match.









Thanks


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Love these Screensavers, Thanks!


----------

